

At $400 billion, Apple is worth more than Greece - beatle
http://money.cnn.com/2012/01/19/technology/apple_market_cap/index.htm?iid=HP_LN&hpt=hp_t3

======
robocat
Deceptive headline: GDP is annual revenue, yet they are comparing that with
market capitalisation... What would the total assets (government, public and
private) of Greece cost to buy?

Confusingly <http://www.dailyreckoning.com.au/gdp-market-cap/2006/12/21/>
implies that amount of GDP is crudely comparible with the amount of market cap
(which ignores govt or private equity) - due to other reasons!

------
mhartl
Sigh. Someday, people will realize that GDP is a crappy measure for...
anything.

------
drats
Completely ridiculous. Flagged.

------
couchnaut
Extra moronic, racist and apple-mersial article. I'm not sure why it even got
here.

